# file name starts with "µ"



## sabit (Jan 14, 2018)

hi everyone.
I have an android phone (Samsung Grand Duos) an I use a micro SD card on it(SanDisk Ultra 16GB).
Some days ago I realized I can no longer open some of my medias on the SD card.
Folder names are being changed to start with the character "μ" For example, music was changed to μusic.
I think I've lost the data because it's showing that the size of my files are 0 bytes when I checked my card on PC.
I can't format my card since I need my photos and musics back.
Is there anything I can do?


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

https://sdcardcorrupt.blogspot.com/

?


----------

